# restaurant voucher, no expiry date - still valid?



## Lee May (8 Jan 2010)

in 2007 got a €200 voucher for a well known co. Dublin restaurant and through one thing and another have not used it yet but still have it.  Don't want to jinx ringing up to ask til I scope the consumer rights side of it. It was paid for in cash by some friends as opposed to a prize.   Is is still valid given that there is no expiry date on it?  Thanks in advance


----------



## RonanC (8 Jan 2010)

http://www.consumerconnect.ie/eng/Hot_Topics/Campaigns/Gift Vouchers/

Best advice is to contact the restaurant using the information provided above


----------



## Capt. Beaky (8 Jan 2010)

I'd be inclined to take my chance. Eat first and then present the voucher. Even if the establishment has changed hands, the solicitor should have unearthed the voucher scheme and any unused should have been factored into the selling price. Enjoy


----------



## MANTO (8 Jan 2010)

Is there an address / website on the voucher refering to terms & conditions?

Have you checked the restaurants website - with all the small print they could have themselves covered so i personaly wouldnt take the chance of eating and then presenting the voucher,

Not to sound smart, give them a buzz & ask them out-straight


----------



## jack2009 (9 Jan 2010)

I was told by a shop owner who used to issue vouchers saying that they must be used within 6 months.  However, he admitted to me that even if people did not use the vouchers within the 6 months that he had to honour the vouchers as they were effectively legal tender and also because he ran the risk of losing custom.


----------



## huskerdu (9 Jan 2010)

Capt. Beaky said:


> I'd be inclined to take my chance. Eat first and then present the voucher. Even if the establishment has changed hands, the solicitor should have unearthed the voucher scheme and any unused should have been factored into the selling price. Enjoy



Do you have any legal information to back this up, because I would not
believe that you have a legal right to use a voucher for a restaurant if it has changed hands and is a different legal entity unless I got proper legal advice.


----------



## Capt. Beaky (9 Jan 2010)

Using the common sense approach, a voucher has been paid for, entitling the presenter (or named person) to food/drink and services to that amount. The OP didn't say that there were any terms and conditions and that it did not have use before date. Now the legal side says, that you only can be hauled off to the cop shop if you wittingly eat a meal and have not got the wherewithal to pay for it. As a layman, I was under the impression that if you bought a business, you bought it's cash bank/debt unless otherwise stated. In such a case you would expect a notice in the newspaper. You are talking €200 paid for services not given.


----------



## Lee May (9 Jan 2010)

Many thanks all for the replies and ideas.  The restaurant has not changed hands. I will indeed ring them before we book to check its validity, was just checking if there were some consumer protection first.   It is my fault not theirs that we have not had chance to use it 'til now. I will post the outcome here for info  in due course.


----------



## huskerdu (9 Jan 2010)

Capt. Beaky said:


> As a layman, I was under the impression that if you bought a business, you bought it's cash bank/debt unless otherwise stated. In such a case you would expect a notice in the newspaper. You are talking €200 paid for services not given.



Yes, but in the case of many restaurants changing hands,  the company is wound up, and a new company takes over the premises and not the business, and have no liability for the former companys bad debts.


----------



## Capt. Beaky (9 Jan 2010)

Hadn't thought about that angle, huskerdu, and I get your point. However if it was trading under the old name, I'd stick to my guns.


----------



## Leo (11 Jan 2010)

jack2009 said:


> ...as they were effectively legal tender


 
Not true, they are classed as a product. The retailer can set whatever terms and conditions they like on these, but terms should be stated. See the NCA or consumerconnect.ie for further details.
Leo


----------



## Lee May (12 Jan 2010)

Good news, the restaurant manager in Skerries was charming and accepted use of the voucher from 2007 for payment of meal booked today for the near future. We are very pleased they will honour it as are our friends who donated this gift to us. Here's hoping the big freeze is over for the year so we can avail of it finally. Thanks to all.


----------



## Capt. Beaky (12 Jan 2010)

Enjoy!


----------



## jack2009 (18 Jan 2010)

Leo said:


> Not true, they are classed as a product. The retailer can set whatever terms and conditions they like on these, but terms should be stated. See the NCA or consumerconnect.ie for further details.
> Leo


 
It is effectively legal tender in this case as the voucher was worth €200 and not a meal for two plus a glass of wine or the like!  Furthermore, It would have been a brave restaurant that declined these people to use the voucher.


----------



## Leo (18 Jan 2010)

jack2009 said:


> It is effectively legal tender in this case as the voucher was worth €200 and not a meal for two plus a glass of wine or the like! Furthermore, It would have been a brave restaurant that declined these people to use the voucher.


 
Not really, legal tender cannot be refused in settlement of a dept, a voucher can.


----------



## Complainer (18 Jan 2010)

Use it quick - restaurants are dropping like flies these days.


----------

